

1024 by 2012 - silentbicycle
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/posts/1024-by-2012/

======
rbanffy
I am not sure what Sun is doing, but in their place I would have inexpensive
T1 or T2 desktops in the hands of as many clever hackers as possible.

Making stuff run great on many-core CPUs could still give them a strategic
asset. They should have done this a couple years ago, when they launched the
T1, but maybe, if they hurry, they will be able to enjoy the advantage before
Larrabee brings the boring x86 world to the gazillion-thread CPU market.

~~~
rm-rf
I think they tried that when the T1's first came out.

~~~
pmjordan
Except every non-x86 Sun workstation I've ever seen has cost an arm and a leg.
Which is not the way to go to get one into the posession of every hacker out
there.

~~~
rbanffy
Apple had little problem in doing that with PowerPC computers. The Mac Mini
started its life as a cheap PowerPC G4 computer. It never was built to Sun
workstation standards, but it's sufficient proof one can build a good enough
SPARC-based workstation.

The current push towards OpenSolaris has generated a workable desktop
environment that just screams for a relatively inexpensive (I will take Dell
business desktop prices) SPARC system. And if they makes T1's (or 2's) in high
enough volume, I bet they can sell them cheap enough.

